# Who do play/ plays in the garden every afternoon?



## Isa_22

Tengo dudas sobre si ser*í*a correcta esta pregunta, porque me l*í*a un poco el the (los) en la respuesta a la hora de si tengo o no que poner un pronombre al formular la pregunta: Who do play in the garden every afternoon?
Para esta respuesta: 
The children play in the garden every afternoon.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Chris K

"Who *plays* in the garden every afternoon?" sería lo normal. Para enfatizarlo puede decir "Who _*does*_ play in the garden every afternoon?"


----------



## Lis48

Who play(s) in the garden every afternoon?_ Who _is the subject of the verb_ play, _so no auxiliary needed.
Who do you play with in the garden? _You_ is the subject of the verb_ play,_ so you need the auxiliary _do._


----------



## Pitt

_*Who* play*s *in the garden?_
Who = subject (singular)

_*Who* do you see in the garden?_
Who = direct object


----------



## Isa_22

Pitt said:


> _*Who* play*s *in the garden?_
> Who = subject (singular)
> 
> _*Who* do you see in the garden?_
> Who = direct object



Gracias Pitt, lo que no entiendo es:
porque es plays y no play, porque la contestacion seria en plural the children (los niños)


----------



## Pitt

Isa_22 said:


> Gracias Pitt, lo que no entiendo es:
> porque es plays y no play, porque la contestacion seria en plural the children (los niños)



Que yo sepa para *who* (sujeto) siempre se usa el singular (plays). A ver que dicen los nativos.
Saludos


----------



## Chris K

Pitt said:


> Que yo sepa para *who* (sujeto) siempre se usa el singular (plays). A ver que dicen los nativos.
> Saludos



Sí. La respuesta no importa; la pregunta es siempre "who plays...?" Pero se puede decir "what children play...?" (aunque eso no sería común).


----------



## Pitt

Chris K said:


> Sí. La respuesta no importa; la pregunta es siempre "who plays...?" Pero se puede decir "what children play...?" (aunque eso no sería común).



Muchas gracias por confirmarlo.


----------



## Isa_22

Chris K said:


> Sí. La respuesta no importa; la pregunta es siempre "who plays...?" Pero se puede decir "what children play...?" (aunque eso no sería común).



Gracias por la explicacion Chris K and Pitt


----------



## Pitt

¡De nada!


----------



## blasita

Isa, ya te han dado muy buena respuesta otros foreros, pero por si acaso añado algo. En español tenemos _quién_ y _quiénes_, pero en inglés no hay dos pronombres interrogativos distintos. Da igual cuál sea la respuesta (singular o plural). Cuando _who_ (u otro pronombre interrogativo) es el sujeto, normalmente el verbo va en singular: _who plays_ ... Por cierto, esto se comentó en otro hilo hace unas pocas semanas: who sings well/who sing well. Espero que sea útil.

Saludos.


----------



## Isa_22

Gracias por vuestra ayuda Pitt, Chris K, Lis 48 y Blasita


----------



## Isa_22

blasita said:


> Isa, ya te han dado muy buena respuesta otros foreros, pero por si acaso añado algo. En español tenemos _quién_ y _quiénes_, pero en inglés no hay dos pronombres interrogativos distintos. Da igual cuál sea la respuesta (singular o plural). Cuando _who_ (u otro pronombre interrogativo) es el sujeto, normalmente el verbo va en singular: _who plays_ ... Por cierto, esto se comentó en otro hilo hace unas pocas semanas: who sings well/who sing well. Espero que sea útil.
> 
> Saludos.




Si, cierto me la han dado. Pero gracias por añadir algo mas, porque asi tambien e podido mirar el hilo y entender un poco mas que Who? tiene una sola forma en ingles, mientras que en español tiene dos significados, uno en plural y otro en singular. Antes de abrir ese hilo no lo enendia, en cambo ahora gracias a vosotros si lo entiendo.

Thanks


----------



## neal41

Isa_22 said:


> porque es plays y no play, porque la contestacion seria en plural the children (los niños)



En el momento de hacer la pregunta, no se sabe la respuesta.

El pronombre '_you_' es o singular o plural.  '_You all_' es claramente plural.  '_Who all_' es también plural. _Who all are playing in the garden?   Who all want pizza?_ En mi dialecto '_who all_' con un verbo en plural no es descomún, aunque '_who_' con un verbo en singular es bastante más común con el mismo significado. _Who all want pizza?_ y _Who wants pizza?_ se pueden usar en la misma situación social y tienen el mismo significado.  La segunda versión es más común.

Es tambíén posible omitir '_all_'.  Se puede preguntar _Who want pizza?_ si se sabe o se cree que varios van a querer pizza.


----------



## gengo

neal41 said:


> En mi dialecto '_who all_' con un verbo en plural no es descomún, aunque '_who_' con un verbo en singular es bastante más común con el mismo significado. _Who all want pizza?_ y _Who wants pizza?_ se pueden usar en la misma situación social y tienen el mismo significado.  La segunda versión es más común.



Coincido, pero vale notar que lo de "all" no es un uso estandar en inglés.  Es un dialecto.



> Es tambíén posible omitir '_all_'.  Se puede preguntar _Who want pizza?_ si se sabe o se cree que varios van a querer pizza.



Eso nunca he oído decir, y me suena fatal.  Suena como si al hablador le faltara educación.  No lo tomes a mal, pero así me suena.


----------



## neal41

gengo said:


> Coincido, pero vale notar que lo de "all" no es un uso estandar en inglés.  Es un dialecto.



Hago uso de mi nuevo juguete, Google books Ngram Viewer,

http://books.google.com/ngrams/grap...950&year_end=2000&corpus=0&smoothing=3&share=

Hice una comparación entre '_we all'_ y '_all of us'_ y entre '_they all'_ y '_all of us'_.  Creía que la variante con '_of'_ sería mucho más común.   Los resultados me dieron sorpresa.  '_We all_' es más común que '_all of us_'.   '_All of them_' es más común que '_they all_', pero no tanto.

Luego hice una comparación entre '_you all_' y '_you guys_', que a mí me suena muy feo.  Estaba atónito.  Según lo que veo en la gráfica, en 2000 '_you all_' es más común que '_you guys_'.


----------



## Chris K

neal41 said:


> [...]
> 
> Luego hice una comparación entre '_you all_' y '_you guys_', que a mí me suena muy feo.  Estaba atónito.  Según lo que veo en la gráfica, en 2000 '_you all_' es más común que '_you guys_'.



Yes, but remember that not all uses of the combination "you all" are necessarily using it as the pronoun "y'all." There's a difference between "you _all_ live here" and "y'all live here."


----------



## gengo

Chris K said:


> Yes, but remember that not all uses of the combination "you all" are necessarily using it as the pronoun "y'all." There's a difference between "you _all_ live here" and "y'all live here."



Exactly.  "You all" used as a second-person plural (y'all) is dialect (as is "youse"), whereas "you all" in the sense of "every one of you" is standard English.  It is therefore impossible to learn the relative frequency of usage of such plural forms using a simple Internet search.

In speech we can often distinguish the two forms from their intonation.

I love you all (emphasis on "all") = I love every one of you, excluding no one.
I love you all / y'all (emphasis on "love") = I love you in plurality, as a group.


----------



## Forero

Cuando la respuesta puede ser singular o plural (o cero), _who_ es singular, pero en una situación en la que la respuesta debe ser en plural, _who_ puede usarse como plural. Por ejemplo, un profesor puede preguntar "When the soldiers came over the hill, who were waiting for them?" [Respuesta esperada: all the villagers, por ejemplo]. Entonces creo que _who do play_ puede decirse, pero no cuando la respuesta no tiene que ser en plural.

_Who all_ en sí no indica que la respuesta debe ser en plural. "Who all wants pizza?" significa que no quiero una respuesta mínima como "Nobody" o "John" sino una completa, una enumeración de todos ellos que quieran pizza ("¿Cuáles quieren pizza?").


----------



## Chris K

I can't see saying "When the soldiers came over the hill, who were waiting for them?," but I _can_ see saying "When the soldiers came over the hill, *who were the other soldiers* waiting for them?"


----------



## gengo

Forero said:


> Cuando la respuesta puede ser singular o plural (o cero), _who_ es singular, pero en una situación en la que la respuesta debe ser en plural, _who_ puede usarse como plural. Por ejemplo, un profesor puede preguntar "When the soldiers came over the hill, who were waiting for them?" [Respuesta esperada: all the villagers, por ejemplo]. Entonces creo que _who do play_ puede decirse, pero no cuando la respuesta no tiene que ser en plural.



Sorry, but that is not correct.  The very first definition of "who" is "*1. What or which person or persons*."  It is grammatically not permissible to say "Who were waiting for them?"  

Now let's analyze Chris's examples to see why there seems to be (but isn't) an exception to this rule.

1. When the soldiers came over the hill, who were waiting for them?
2. When the soldiers came over the hill, who were the other soldiers waiting for them?

Number 1 is incorrect, for the reason stated above, but 2 is correct.  That is because "the other soldiers" here is added as a noun phrase that refers back to the pronoun "who," and therefore the verb agrees with this noun phrase, rather than with the pronoun, which always takes the singular.  Put another way, if the interrogative pronoun "who" is followed by a noun phrase that modifies the pronoun, then the verb number agrees with the noun phrase number, but if the pronoun is used alone, it always takes a singular verb.

Ex.
(looking at a group of people)
Who is standing over there? 
Who are standing over there? 
Who are those people standing over there?


----------



## Chris K

gengo said:


> Sorry, but that is not correct...



Yes, agreed. Good explanation.


----------



## neal41

Forero said:


> Por ejemplo, un profesor puede preguntar "When the soldiers came over the hill, who were waiting for them?" [Respuesta esperada: all the villagers, por ejemplo]. Entonces creo que _who do play_ puede decirse, pero no cuando la respuesta no tiene que ser en plural.



A: I routinely see children playing in the garden in the afternoon.
B: The children in my class never play there.
A: Who then do play in the garden every afternoon?

The use or nonuse of a plural verb after interrogative 'who' is probably just another regional difference in AE.


----------



## juan082937

Who y what cuando se pregunta sobre el sujeto siempres es singular

who knows the answer? all of us.
What has happened?, several things
Who plays in the garden? the children

*Which of these *sweaters GOES best with my trousers? this one I think. ( we are thinking of one).
*Which of these shoes *GO best with my trousers?, those I think ( we are thinking of more than one)

*NONE of the pupils has/have  *failed the test ( either singular or plural).
*I don't know  if either of these batteries * is/are any good ( you can use both also).
The plural verb is more informal

AFTER 'no' we can use singular or plural

*No pupils* have finished the test
*No pupil *has  failed

These are the ways I was taught.


----------



## Forero

neal41 said:


> A: I routinely see children playing in the garden in the afternoon.
> B: The children in my class never play there.
> A: Who then do play in the garden every afternoon?


Good example. I would find _does_ wrong here since A wants an answer that identifies the children, plural.





> The use or nonuse of a plural verb after interrogative 'who' is probably just another regional difference in AE.


I thought it was universal. I wonder whether it is regional, or age related?


----------



## neal41

juan082937 said:


> Who y what cuando se pregunta sobre el sujeto siempres es singular
> 
> Almost always but not always.
> 
> *Which of these *sweaters GOES best with my trousers? this one I think. ( we are thinking of one).
> *Which of these shoes *GO best with my trousers?, those I think ( we are thinking of more than one)
> 
> Only one can be best.  If you are thinking about several, the sentence would be better with 'well' instead of 'best'.
> 
> 
> *I don't know  if either of these batteries * is/are any good ( you can use both also).
> 
> 'Is' is the safe option.  I suspect that some people will object to 'are'.  When you say, "You can also use both,", do you mean that you can use both of the options, 'is' and 'are', or do you mean that you can use the word 'both' instead of 'either'?  If you mean the latter, put quotes around 'both'.


----------



## gengo

Forero said:


> _A: I routinely see children playing in the garden in the afternoon.
> B: The children in my class never play there.
> __A: Who then do play in the garden every afternoon?_
> 
> Good example. I would find _does_ wrong here since A wants an answer that identifies the children, plural.



"Does" is the only correct option in standard English.



> *Which of these sweaters GOES best with my trousers? this one I think. ( we are thinking of one).
> Which of these shoes GO best with my trousers?, those I think ( we are thinking of more than one)
> 
> Only one can be best. If you are thinking about several, the sentence would be better with 'well' instead of 'best'.*



In this case, the best one happens to be a pair of things, so I think the plural "go" works best.  It would sound odd to talk about a single shoe.


----------



## juan082937

Both : is and are.

Thanks for your comments, maybe it is a British usage since my grammar book is from UK.


----------



## juan082937

For shoes, absolutely, a pair. Sorry I did not clarify 'more than one pair'


----------

